# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  تابلو روان با  AVR

## BahmanDB

سلام دوستان من می خام یه تابلو روان درست کنم اما اشنایی زیادی ندارم دوستان کسی 
می تونه کمکم کنه یا یه مثال . . . .
خیلی ممنون میشم

----------


## omid_safari

برای شروع باید به مبحث مالتی پلکس آشنا بشی.

----------


## omid_safari

مثال کوچک این کار روشن کردن و کنترل 64 led با دو پورت 8 بیتی میکرو است که میشود 16 پایه.

----------


## omid_safari

این مسئله رو حل کن تا بریم جلوتر.

----------


## BahmanDB

دست عزیز من led روشن می کنم و تو bread board هم تست کردم و می تونم Led  رو روشن خاموش کنم و . . . مشکل من اینجاس که نمیدونم چطور یه متن رو حرکت بدم .
اگه ممکنه بیشتر توضیح بدین لطفا

----------


## atash sorkh

سلام. من یه مقدار اطلاعات راجع به تابلو دارم و آخرین تابلویی که درست کردم 8*32 بود. اگه سوالی دارین بهم میل بدین , شاید بتونم کمکتون کنم. :شیطان: .

----------


## farzadsw

کار با تابلو روان و ساخت آن ، یه مبحث نسبتا ساده هست که به هر زبانی توضیح و پروژه آماده براش هست . فکر کنم اگه  آموزشش به صورت sticky تو سایت باشه و به سوالات احتمالی تو همونجا جواب داده بشه بهتر میشه .
من خودم هیچ انگیزه ای برای ساخت و استفاده از تابلو روان نداشتم و ندارم ، اما احتمالا یه مطلب رو با ذکر منبع توی تالار خواهم گذاشت
شما هم اگه مطلب مفیدی دارید توی همین جا قرار بدید تا همه بتونن ازش استفاده کنن.

----------


## naserrezaee

سلام دوست عزيز 
توي ادرس زير ميتوني مطالب مفيدي در اين رابطه پيدا كني 
موفق باشي
www.hlachini.com

----------


## farzadsw

یه تاپیک جامع در این زمینه ایجاد شده :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=194807
برای بلوگیری از بی نظمی فقط به همون تاپیک مراجعه کنید . 
این تاپیک فعلا قفل میشه.

----------

